# tryed a couple musky baits



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres my newest creation tryed a couple musky baits the first bait is 5.5inches long about 3/4inches wide weights 1 oz still needs to ad the 3/0 vmc hooks and split rings. the second bait is 6 inches long about 3/4 inches wide weights over a ounch still waiting on line ties and hooks and split rings the third one is a 2.25 inch weights 1/4oz all made out of poplar .


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

They are all amazing baits. I really like the top one.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bassin,

Very nice!

How do the musky bait run?

MS


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

muskyslayer they have a wide wobble to them i think for the next batch im going to narrow the head and tail section give it a little less wobble.jody


----------



## goonmeister (Apr 23, 2004)

That blue is killer. Keep the wobble!

Jim


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Go ahead...throw that top one at West Branch. It will get smashed! 

Great stuff, Jody... but I love that pattern for West Branch.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

The blue one screams mackerel to me. They're running out here in Massachusetts these days, with stripers and blues on their tails...


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

beautifull baits, love the top guy

Etch


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres a couple more baits that i tryed the first ones is 4.5 in weights 1/2oz waiting on the 1/0 hooks the second is a glider its 6in weights 3/4 oz has 3/0 hooks hope u like


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome glider!!!!

I've become a real believer in them this fall. 
The stripers out here love them!


----------

